# Looking for any fertilizer with Dried Distillers Grains



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

If you know of any please post here. Anything that says derived from Distillers Grain under the analysis. Thanks.

Ringer Lawn Restore 10-0-6 does not exist but you'll see lots of sites selling it online but none actually have it. So any other brand would be great.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Purely Organic is similar to Ringer. It's made from distillers grains and soy.

From Amazon
*Plant Based Formula with Distillers Grains & Soy. No Harsh Chemicals, No Manure & No Smelly Biosolids.*

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Purely-Organic-Products-25-lb-Lawn-Food-Fertilizer-LFJRDK1/204279747


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Well I'll be!. Thanks man. Much appreciated.


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

Bumping this old thread - Walmart has this product, which appears to be identical to Purely Organic, and is going on clearance at many Walmart locations as we head into Halloween season, if you wish to stock up for next season. Most places have it under $10/bag now (20# bag), and I've even seen a location where it was marked down to $4/bag!
https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=469790491


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Thanks $5 by me with stock hopefully still there tomorrow love cheap fertilizer especially organic


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

fajitamondays said:


> Bumping this old thread - Walmart has this product, which appears to be identical to Purely Organic, and is going on clearance at many Walmart locations as we head into Halloween season, if you wish to stock up for next season. Most places have it under $10/bag now (20# bag), and I've even seen a location where it was marked down to $4/bag!
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=469790491


Thanks for the heads up scored some $5 a bag


----------



## littleego (Jul 31, 2021)

Wow, I need to find some of these.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

can this stuff be put down in spring time when temp isn't high yet?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

VALawnNoob said:


> can this stuff be put down in spring time when temp isn't high yet?


You can put it down, but it won't become available to plants until the soil is warm enough that bacteria break it down to available nutrients. Since you're down in VA, that should be soon.


----------



## spinrut (May 10, 2018)

i apologize for bumping this old thread again, but wanted to comment on Ringer vs Purely Organics/the old farmers.

At face value/ingredients they appear the same, but they seem to have different compositions based on water soluble vs water insoluble nitrogen. Grand scheme of things, I'm not sure how much it matters (if it matters since the ingredients are all the same) but I did notice the water soluble/insoluble differences when researching these.

Honestly, I'd rather be using Ringer, but this year Walmart wont ship to me (MD) while in past years it would. Amazon has never been willing to ship Ringer to me. So it looks like I'll be fully converted over to Purely Organics going forward ... unless anyone has other non milo and/or non poop suggestions


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

What confuses me Is I thought all organic fertilizer was slow release what makes Purely fast release?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

M32075 said:


> What confuses me Is I thought all organic fertilizer was slow release what makes Purely fast release?


Looking at the label of Purely, it appears the nitrogen is mostly from urea (7.1%) which is fast release. The slow release portion is from corn gluten (2.9%).

If I'm going to go organic, I'd rather use something with mostly slow release nitrogen like Espoma.


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

The base Purely Organic (and Old Farmers Almanac clone) is all organic. Only the weed and feed/grub control blends have added Urea.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Deadlawn said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> > What confuses me Is I thought all organic fertilizer was slow release what makes Purely fast release?
> ...


I don't see urea on the label or corn gluten. I'm still confused on what is fast release of the ingredients


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Purely Organic is great. It smells great too. But it's messy due to lot of loose powder. Water it in immediately because it will attract critters like raccoons that want to dig up your lawn.


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

M32075 said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > M32075 said:
> ...


It's spent barley and hops. There are a few YouTube videos out there from the lawn geeks (or was, haven't looked in few years). Purely definitely works faster than biosolids. I really like it, but typically just do 1/2 to 3/4 of what it recommends.


----------



## Erickson89 (May 3, 2020)

Has anyone had any success getting spent grains from a local brewery and using those directly on the lawn?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Erickson89 said:


> Has anyone had any success getting spent grains from a local brewery and using those directly on the lawn?


I have a small local brewery in the next town I'm going to ask I wonder what the actual nitrogen content is


----------



## Erickson89 (May 3, 2020)

Quick update. I finally got in touch with our local brewery and it looks like I can get their spent grains, but it's a first come, first serve basis and the local farm co-ops usually get it.

Has anyone had luck yet getting any spent grains on their lawn?


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

I am a homebrewer and have approx. 10# of spent grain every 3-4 weeks. I would be interested in seeing how this product is processed by the mfr to dry them and 'prill' them. Unless the brewery dries them for you they're going to be wet and sticky. …at least my spent grains are. I definitely would not put them in a spreader 'as is' due to the mess they'd most likely make. And I would not store them very long because they'll begin to stink to high heaven. I currently dump mine near the wood line so my wife can see the deer feeding on them usually the same or next day. I recommend going to the Co-Op and seeing how they handle them.

Having said that I am interested in Purely Organic because I like the higher N, 0 P, and low K vs Milorganite. I have some areas of my land that I cannot irrigate. I try to plan to feed prior to rain but sometimes it can be hit and miss with the wx guessers. Can Purely Organic be applied without watering in without burning the grass like Milorganite if the forecast is wrong?


----------

